# Do you think apartment life is adequate for a dog?



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

So, I've seen tons of ads lately for dogs that need rehoming. Almost every ad says" fenced in yard required" or just moved into apartment not enough space and even one that said if you live in an apartment do not reply owning a dog is more than putting food and water down.
My question is, dealing with each specific dog's needs regardless of breed if the needs were met (exercise, mental stimulation, etc) are apartments still bad for dogs? 
There is a rescue that will not adopt out to anyone in an apartment that I know of and I believe it's a common practice
What are your thoughts? 
My personal living situation: 600 sq ft apartment. Multiple leash walks, play time off leash in apartment community dog park, fetch. 
I also have a low energy dog that doesn't require much, she would rather lay on the couch and watch tv.
Do you feel some breeds it's okay and others it isn't or do u feel it is based on the individual dog?
I just want to know what all the hype is about having a fenced in yard and a house.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, apartment life is adequate for a dog as long as you provide for it's needs. My boy is extremely happy, well cared for and active despite our one bedroom apartment.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Not having a fenced in yard is the number one cause of adoption failure for my rescue and we won't adopt out to anyone without a fenced yard except in special circumstances. Without one you have to go out with the dog to potty every time and people just don't like to do that in all weather and day and night, so the dog doesn't get to potty as often as necessary. Dogs do better with some alone yard time and it gives the dog more exercise than just going out for a walk. It causes a lot of stress for both dog and owner and the adoption usually fails.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I lived on the 6th floor in a one bedroom for a time with both of my girls. Yes, it was hard work, but really what was the difference? Waiting for the elevator? Dogs are a lot of work, and I enjoy every minute of it. Toilet training a puppy will be harder, since you cannot run outside...other than that, I don't find my first floor 2 bedroom that much different.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I think just about any dog can adjust to an apartment if the owners are willing to make adjustments to their own lifestyle to make sure the dog has the outlets they need. I've lived in apartment with 3 large dogs before,and it was a huge undertaking to make sure that everyone got the proper exercise,and not just a quick potty break. So if the people are truly willing to provide this EVERYDAY,no matter what it can work. The truth is though, most people aren't going to do this because of the convenience factor. When I lived in an apartment, my dogs got more exercise than the dogs that lived in the houses with the fenced in backyard.


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

I think there are several factors that play a role. Rescued animals have already suffered neglect and desertion by their former owners. One of the many reasons used for throwing them away is:"My apartment complex does not allow dogs" or "I moved to another apartment complex and this one doesn't allow dogs". The list goes on and on. An apartment tenant can not ensure that his/her landlord will not change their minds regarding having dogs on the facility so the fate of the dog can go from great to needing to be placed somewhere else. 

It is assumed that one who owns a house, therefore a greater chance to stay put, can provide a better potential permanent home for the dog. Rescues try very hard to ensure that the animal will not have to experience the fate of being thrown away again. A fenced in yard provides an alternative to walking. Even though it should not replace walking, it offers an alternative if for some reason the owner no longer is able to walk with the dog for legitimate reasons such as health, etc. Again, Rescues are trying to cover all bases to ensure stability for the animal. So, this is not to make things more difficult. When you keep the rescued animal in mind, you probably will understand those reasons. 

As far as whether a dog will be ok living in an apartment, I feel that as long as the animal has enough exercise, love and care by their owner there is no problem in that environment. Of course the size of the animal plays a role. For instance, a Great Dane would probably not be very happy in a tiny apartment but GSDs are very able to feel comfortable in a 600 sq apartment.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Gharrissc said:


> I think just about any dog can adjust to an apartment if the owners are willing to make adjustments to their own lifestyle to make sure the dog has the outlets they need. I've lived in apartment with 3 large dogs before,and it was a huge undertaking to make sure that everyone got the proper exercise,and not just a quick potty break. So if the people are truly willing to provide this EVERYDAY,no matter what it can work. The truth is though, most people aren't going to do this because of the convenience factor. *When I lived in an apartment, my dogs got more exercise than the dogs that lived in the houses with the fenced in backyard*.


Amen. 
I've seen some pretty nuerotic dogs that had large yards but only allowed in the garage as far as being part of the family.
Worse yet the really lazy people that have a fenced yard and then complain that Fido has run a perfect giant Circle X pattern in the yard from it's pacing or think using a lazer pen is excercising the dog. (it isn't they are evil)
You do have to be pretty dedicated to have a larger dog in a smaller place or apartment. It definitely can be done. I'm doing it right now actually and when Alice was younger boy howdy! That was fun. Two walks and one run until your tongue hangs out sideways a day every day. Now we can skip a day.....
Oh, and umbrellas~! Bless the person who invented Goretex and umbrellas!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I have lived in an apartment with dogs for the last 20 years(my next move is into a house with a fenced yard). At the moment I have 3 large dogs and 5 cats. The dogs go out 5-6 times a day, if they ask they go out more. 2 are in obedience school right now and 1 is starting agility. Every night I do small individual obedience sessions with them and then a group session. I do have tie outs and they are out on them(only when I'm with them). On the weekends we take longer walks, but all 3 are very well taken care of, not destructive, and very comfortable. I'm looking for a fenced yard next, but I don't see how it will matter, because I'll be out there with them anyway It can be done and I would get offended if someone came right out and said that I couldn't have a dog without a yard. Do not put me in a group with people that are lazy. In fact if that was one of the requirements I would walk the other way, very sad that they would refuse a good home because of a fence.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

CarrieJ said:


> Amen.
> 
> Oh, and umbrellas~! Bless the person who invented Goretex and umbrellas!


I gave up on grabbing an umbrella on my out a long long long time ago


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I gave up on grabbing an umbrella on my out a long long long time ago


That's because you're outnumbered! I'll pray for you if you ever run out of catfood....Dogs just look sad, cats break stuff...
(or at my house the Michael Vick Cat beats up the GSD and takes her food)
I could see turning a rescue down for a fence, but not for a small place or a small place with a small fenced yard. 

I liked walking with an umbrella when Alice was younger, I'd walk and pop it out and it opens. She was a nervous nelly when she was younger and people would pop off the bus and do stuff like that, so it desensitized her to strange stinky buses spewing out people flailing umbrellas...


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

I had Heidi in an apartment for two years. We walked three times per day, everyday of the year and sometimes more. There was also a big park where she could get some off leash time. She did fine. Even after we moved into a house with a fenced in yard, she wanted her on-leash walks.

Abby is exactly the same. Neither one of them would stay outside for more than a few minutes without me. If Abby is out in the yard sniffing for rabbits or anything else and I say WALK, she comes flying to the house. 

I just made sure I had warm clothes and warm boots since neither one of them had any sympathy for cold weather!!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I have a 1/2 acre- does Mikko use it without us? Nope. He would be perfectly fine in an apartment- we don't really use our yard for exercise we take him for walks, to parks, etc. We practice some agility in the yard and do play fetch sometimes, but really I could just go to the park down the block. He doesn't exercise himself out in our yard-he'll sometimes lay out there by himself, but not for long.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I live in an 2 bedroom apartment and have 2 very active German Shepherds.

They both do great in the apartment.

Zefra does do agility twice per week and of course schutzhund. While Stark does training once or twice per week as well.

We hike and go to the park several times per week.

The only difference between living in an apartment to a house is our "potty breaks" are usually walks around the building. My dogs get more exercise than a lot of friends dogs who live in houses with large yards.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've been in apartments bigger than my house so why not.... Like a lot of others are saying, most times my GSDs just lay at my feet in my little 6'x10' den room. It would drive *me* nuts because I'm so used to flinging open the back door and letting my dogs in/out but I don't see why the dog would care.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

bahaha!! I hear this all the time and yet I think my dogs get more exercise and attention in our town home than they did in our house with a yard. They get at least two walks a day and at least one of those is off leash in our open space. Plus potty times and walks to the mailbox. Plus they aren't stressed out watching squirrels taking over their yard while they'll trapped in the house...


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

My boy was raised in a 600 sq ft apartment and now we're in a 800 sq ft apartment. He gets more exercise than most dogs that have back yards. It can definitely work, but I also understand why most rescues require fenced in back yards and there have definitely been stormy nights when I didn't want to walk him.

People use apartment things as an excuse...although many apartments don't allow dogs its not hard to find one that does. Today I saw an add for a 4 month old chihuahua that needs a new home, person is moving and the new apartment won't allow the dog...what were you thinking 2 months ago when you got the dog?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I get calls about this all of the time,as well as training issues that people claim they are rehoming for. I've had 95% of these people still want us to take their dog,even if we are willing to help them with the issue that they claim to be rehoming for. Usually it's just an excuse because the owner's don't want to do any work. These same people are telling me that they would keep their beloved dog if they could,but yet don't want to try any of the other options offered.




martemchik said:


> Today I saw an add for a 4 month old chihuahua that needs a new home, person is moving and the new apartment won't allow the dog...what were you thinking 2 months ago when you got the dog?


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Apartment living is fine for the dog, it's just harder on the human. You got to worry about the dog barking or whining too loudly and your wall-to-wall neighbors complaining, you can't just let the dog go out the back door to go to the bathroom, etc. I think that might be why rescues don't like giving exercise needy dogs to people in apartments: it's completely doable, but whether a person is dedicated enough to actually do it is another story.


----------



## nhstadt (Aug 20, 2012)

I live in a 2 bedroom, 1200 sq ft apartment, my dog does just fine. Just gotta make sure you are willing to put in some time everyday for walks (3-4 a day for me) and some off leash time whenever you can. It gets real hot here in Oklahoma in the summer and cold in the winter, that's my only real complaint, and sometimes, yes just opening the backdoor would be FANTASTIC...... Dog does just fine though.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

When I visit my parents house (they live on some acreage in the middle of nowhere) I do get a bit anxious about moving to a house where I can just open the door and let them go... lol... and potty training in an apartment does suck.. no other way around it... lol. I potty trained Stark from the 18th floor... that sucked... we were going out every 1/2hr... lol.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i look at a house or apartment as if is a place
of shelter for the dog. you exercise outside.
you can train in a small house or apartment.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't think there is anything wrong with having a dog in an apartment. If you are meeting their needs and are responsible. I've seen apartments with far better lay-outs than my home. I find they get stuck outside a lot more than I like because our floor plan just sucks, no academic or nice way to say it. The house that we really like and really want to see when we make the trip to look at houses has a more open plan and no fence, basically because it backs onto the lake LOL. I think I can handle perimeter training and keeping an eye on the dogs for a few months, I can tether them out too. Even when I put a fence in, and that won't be until Spring if we close over the winter, fences don't get put up in the winter in Canada, it's not going to be for true containment... I'm buying a lake view - I want to see the lake LOL.
You make the life for your dog. If you are committed to the dog and it's quality of life, it doesn't matter where you live.


----------



## NewbieShepherdGirl (Jan 7, 2011)

DTS said:


> So, I've seen tons of ads lately for dogs that need rehoming. Almost every ad says" fenced in yard required" or just moved into apartment not enough space and even one that said if you live in an apartment do not reply owning a dog is more than putting food and water down.
> My question is, dealing with each specific dog's needs regardless of breed if the needs were met (exercise, mental stimulation, etc) are apartments still bad for dogs?
> There is a rescue that will not adopt out to anyone in an apartment that I know of and I believe it's a common practice
> What are your thoughts?
> ...


I don't think that apartments are bad for dogs. I know that Sasha takes up just as much space in my 600sq ft apt. as she does in my mom's very large house. When inside she mostly just picks a spot and chills there. I think it's what you do outside the house. When Sasha was well I took her for at least one very long walk a day, took her to the dog park almost daily, weather permitting went for bike rides, and had weekly excursions to various places. Even though my mom's place has 9 or so acres she got pretty much the same kind of exercise there, only instead of a dog park she had her own fenced off area and I would have friends bring their dogs over or I would case her around in there. 

Sasha isn't low energy. She isn't extremely high energy, but she would happily go all day long. 

I think it's ok for all dogs (with the exception of many of the livestock guardian breeds who I truly believe aren't as happy living in a house as they are working). A lazy owner will be a lazy owner no matter where they live. 

I think rescues and the like often don't like to adopt to renters because many people don't take having a dog seriously, and should they move may just give them up if their new place doesn't allow dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

An apartment is fine, a trailer is fine, a basement bedroom in your brother's house is fine. 

You adjust for your dog's energy levels by taking them out and doing stuff with them. Home is where you sleep and rest. 

I swear that Babs moves from my bed (when I get in), to her bed, to her cot (when I leave for the day), to her easy chair next to my computer, and would do fine living out of a car. Oh I forgot, to the floor in front of the comode, and to the fridge. So maybe the car wouldn't work as it doesn't have those two essentials.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

dia lived her first year of life in an apartment and she is a medium to high drive gsd  I don't think she would change a thing! we had the long leaf trace right behind it (a rails to trails kinda thing) and a dog park not to far away as well as plenty of out doorsy kinda things to do with her! she loved her puppyhood! and i am pretty much sure she was the best dog in the complex


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It's not about WHERE they live but HOW they live. If a dog lives in the middle of the country with hundreds of acres to run but never is taken outside then that dog lives a less adequate life than a city dweller who makes the effort to take the dog places.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have to agree though, that it is a risky thing to get a GSD when you don't own your home. I would ensure that I had it in writing that the dog is legally allowed to be there. Because sometimes an incident with another dog, somewhere, wakes up landlords to the possibility of lawsuits, etc. And our breed is large, and it has a reputation, so finding another rental if it becomes necessary can be an issue.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Todd said:


> I just made sure I had warm clothes and warm boots since neither one of them had any sympathy for cold weather!!!


I've never lived in snow and am dreading it. Are dogs really apathetic toward the cold? Is your exercise as long as it would be on warm summer night--as opposed to a blizzard during the day? I understand that you can't be holed up in a warm house all winter long...I guess winter would be a good time to enroll my two in indoor OB classes or something. Was saving up for a trainer but maybe this is a better idea...


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

I was thinking of the exact same question! Now, I don't have to create a new thread! 



selzer said:


> I have to agree though, that it is a risky thing to get a GSD when you don't own your home. I would ensure that I had it in writing that the dog is legally allowed to be there. Because sometimes an incident with another dog, somewhere, wakes up landlords to the possibility of lawsuits, etc. And our breed is large, and it has a reputation, so finding another rental if it becomes necessary can be an issue.


That's a good point. I live in an apartment and there isn't too many big dogs. The largest that I've seen looks to be a pit cross. 

It's one thing to have a small dog or medium-sized dog start something ,either growling or barking at someone or another dog, but when a larger one does it, it seems to scare people. If it happens in an apartment, a tenant is likely to call the landlord and complain. Then the landlords wonder about things. It's better not to risk anything like this so you need to know your dog is trained well and has a good temperament. Right???!? 



Zeeva said:


> I've never lived in snow and am dreading it. Are dogs really apathetic toward the cold? Is your exercise as long as it would be on warm summer night--as opposed to a blizzard during the day? I understand that you can't be holed up in a warm house all winter long...I guess winter would be a good time to enroll my two in indoor OB classes or something. Was saving up for a trainer but maybe this is a better idea...


In my experience, GSDs *LOVE* snow! 



Syaoransbear said:


> Apartment living is fine for the dog, it's just harder on the human. You got to worry about the dog barking or whining too loudly and your wall-to-wall neighbors complaining, you can't just let the dog go out the back door to go to the bathroom, etc. I think that might be why rescues don't like giving exercise needy dogs to people in apartments: it's completely doable, but whether a person is dedicated enough to actually do it is another story.


This is what would concern me the most about getting a GSD (in an apt). I think they would bark more than most breeds. I mean, if I compare our GSDs to the Pom I have now, the GSDs definitely bark more. The Pom will bark at noises outside (on occasion) or the (buzzer/phone) and on the very rare occasion, he's left alone (which is very VERY rare), but, the GSDs would get really excited if it saw something odd outside or if something came to the door.

The GSDs would also get excited more often and jump all over the place at the door. I guess training would fix that but it's something to keep in mind, right? They were raised on a farm so they got outside a lot and they were kept in a house usually. There was more room in the house than the apt. But, I know I would walk a GSD a lot and there's a lot of parks nearby. 

So, I'm glad to read about all the comments regarding 'if you provide for their needs, sufficiently.' 

I was wondering if I'd have to consider a GR instead but at least, it sounds like the GSD is still a good option. I still think I'll have to tend to my Pom's needs (senior) and although, it's reassuring to read about everyone here with more than 1 dog, I did not do a good job socializing him with other dogs. :-(

But, it's great to read the positive comments about a GSD in an apartment. I think the potential barking and landlord situation is probably the biggest concerns.


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

But said:


> With my complex, it was on a meet and great basis. they do say they have breed restrictions, but out complex has several well bred (looking) pitts. huskies, pit mixes, and us.
> 
> when we were apartment searching and granted living in a college town there are so many complexes,
> 
> ...


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Yeah an apartment that allows dogs...people should expect some barking. Although we are lucky that our boy doesn't bark much. I know townhome associations that don't allow dogs for barking reasons...can't believe they'd cut that much of the population from their potential buyers for that reason but they do. Personally, just out of principle, I wouldn't purchase any place that told me what I can and can't do. And I also believe a GSD growling and barking will get the same reaction in an apartment complex as it would on a street in a personal residence, either AC or police get called if the person feels threatened enough.

As to the snow...YOU need warm clothes, as the dogs will want to be outside more in the cold than in the heat. Right now a good 20 minute walk and my boy has a 2 foot tongue, in the winter, 3 hours won't get that tongue that low.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I think any apartment/townhome should expect a certain reasonable level of barking. If someone has a dog who never barks that's great,but a tenant shouldn't be reprimanded if their dogs bark sometimes. Of course I am not talking about constant barking/whining.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

to all of you that think a little barking is ok in an
apartment or close surroundings. think about it.
i don't want to hear my dog barking or being
disruptive of his immediate area and that incluses
being heard by the neighbors (next door, down the street,
around the corner, just being heard, etc).


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I think it's unreasonable for anyone to expect a dog to be mute all of the time.There are some tenants who get upset if they hear your dog one time. To me that's a little extreme.




doggiedad said:


> to all of you that think a little barking is ok in an
> apartment or close surroundings. think about it.
> i don't want to hear my dog barking or being
> disruptive of his immediate area and that incluses
> ...


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I live in a house on over an acre and I hear my neighbors dogs barking...my dogs bark as well. It is what dogs do!
I will correct my dogs when they bark just to bark(Kacie does this often at the squirrels in the woods) 
But I don't have to put up with muted dogs barking in crates thru floors or walls. I guess it would frustrate me if I had to listen to that for an extended period~because I'd feel bad for the dog.

If I lived in an apartment I don't know that I'd want dogs. Especially if I had to do stairs or an elevator to do potty breaks. I'd rent a trailer or try to find other housing to keep my dogs.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> to all of you that think a little barking is ok in an
> apartment or close surroundings. think about it.
> i don't want to hear my dog barking or being
> disruptive of his immediate area and that incluses
> ...


I live in a four flat..I have 3 dogs, the people upstairs have 2 dogs, the people across from them have 2 dogs, and the people next to me have 1 dog....yes there is barking in my building, but no one complains and no one comes near the building. The people in my building have gone through two puppies(mine) getting crate trained and not a complaint out of them. If any of the dogs bark in the building, then its a given that something is out there that shouldn't be. I expect my dogs to bark(not a lot, but enough to alert me) if something is out there, I live on the first floor(easy access), so I want people to know that I have dogs. I also don't expect the other dogs in the building not to bark or play....they are dogs


----------

